# Aspirin. I carry it on the field and off



## Overthehillman (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a buddy that admits it could have been an aspirin that saved him from a heart attack. I now carry them with me wherever I go.

The problem is though that it is difficult to remember to get them out of your bag or even remember where they are in the golf bag. I go out to eat a lot and see friends and family. I need something that is easy to remember to transport these meds.

I don't want to carry around a bulky pill bottle with me or throw pills in a bag- that is to messy. Anyone have suggestions? Thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've seen plenty of small flat pill cases you can easily carry in your pocket. Some are even on keyrings so you always have some pills whenever you run out, even for just a minute.


----------



## Overthehillman (Oct 11, 2015)

DennisM said:


> I've seen plenty of small flat pill cases you can easily carry in your pocket. Some are even on keyrings so you always have some pills whenever you run out, even for just a minute.



My wife actually just bought me this wallet with a built in medication container:

Pill Pocket Wallet

It has been convenient for golf and going out to eat.I get bad heart-burn after drinking red wine so I'm always scrambling for my heartburn medication.

She got a 20% off code through facebook for their website. The code is "thanks" and we check last night if it is still working and it is. We are getting some members in our family these wallets for Christmas.


----------

